# DEA, ATF & FBI Agents



## beer-b-q (Sep 28, 2009)

*A DEA agent, together with an ATF and an FBI agent, as part of a task force,**
arrive at a ranch in western Nebraska. The agents tell the rancher,
"We need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs."

The old rancher says, "Okay, but don't go in that field over there."

The DEA agent verbally explodes saying, "Mister, we have the authority of
the Federal Government with us." Reaching into his rear pocket and
removing his badge, the agent proudly displays it to the farmer. "See this
badge? This badge means we are allowed to go wherever we wish on any
land. No questions asked nor answers given. Have I made myself clear? Do you
understand?"

The old rancher nods politely and goes about his chores. Later, the old
rancher hears loud screams and spies the three agents running for their
lives and close behind is the rancher's bull. With every step the bull is
gaining ground on the agents. They are clearly terrified.

The old rancher immediately throws down his tools, runs to the fence and
yells at the top of his lungs..... "Your badges! Show him your badges!"*


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2009)

I can see them runnin from here- LOL


----------



## llmc (Sep 28, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet!!!!!!


----------

